# löytää + itse + -masta



## Gavril

Iltaa,

Sometimes, I see sentences like the following:

_Lauantaina kävin kenkäkaupassa, jossa löysin itseni kokeilemasta vedenkestäviä saappaita._

"On Saturday, I went to the shoe store, where I [...?] a pair of waterproof boots."

How should the highlighted part be translated? I can imagine what it might mean, but I'd like to confirm.

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Löysin itseni kokeilemasta _means the person hadn't gone to the store intending to try on waterproof boots, but for some reason he ended up doing that. I don't know a good translation for that. Incidentally, _vedenkestäviä saappaita _says nothing about how many pairs of waterproof boots he tried on. He may have tried on more than one pair.

GOM


----------



## Spongiformi

"On Saturday, I went to the shoe store, where I found myself trying on (a pair of) waterproof boots."

English uses this construct in exactly the same way as Finnish, right? An idiom to describe doing something unexpected.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> "On Saturday, I went to the shoe store, where I found myself trying on (a pair of) waterproof boots."
> 
> English uses this construct in exactly the same way as Finnish, right? An idiom to describe doing something unexpected.



Right, that's what occurred to me, but I wanted to double-check whether they were equivalent.



Grumpy Old Man said:


> Incidentally, _vedenkestäviä saappaita _says nothing about how many pairs of waterproof boots he tried on. He may have tried on more than one pair.



True. "a pair of boots" was the meaning I had in mind when I wrote this sentence, but since that is not clear without further context, I should have put "a pair" in parentheses or left it out.

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------

